# Qui veut aider une nulle à se connecter à sa Live Box?



## pop_so (31 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de changer d'ordi, j'ai un Macbook qui est configuré exactement comme mon précédent Mac G4 et là, impossible de me connecter à ma Live Box la petite icone en haut à droite n'affiche que 2 barres ( je suis en Wifi  par airport ) la Live Box apparait je clique dessus mais on me demande un mot de passe quand je le donne: "echec connexion" à chaque fois et je ne peux que me brancher sur une borne de l'immeuble qui ne doit pas être protégée mais qui n'est pas en ADSL et je n'ai que deux barres de connexion...Que faire   Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

L'échec à la connexion peut être due à différentes causes : 
- Cas 1: une mauvaise qualité de transmission radio Wifi (signal trop faible ou brouillé)
- Cas 2: une valeur ou un type de clé d'accès erronés
- Cas 3: une protection au niveau de la LiveBox limitant l'accès aux seuls matériels répertoriés (filtrage MAC)

Les solutions sont:
- Cas 1: tenter de rapprocher l'ordinateur et la LiveBox, ou bien changer de numéro de canal Wifi sur la LiveBox (nécessite une connexion réseau par câble)
- Cas 2: paramétrer le MacBook (l'Airport) pour utiliser le bon type de clé (WEP/WPA, nombre de bits), le bon format (texte, hexadécimal, décimal) et la bonne valeur (indiquée normalement sur la LiveBox)
- Cas 3: se connecter à la LiveBox avec un câble réseau, et modifier le paramétrage du filtrage MAC de manière à faire accepter l'adaptateur Airport du MacBook.

En sachant quel est le modèle exact de LiveBox (marque et version), on pourrait en dire plus sur la manière d'accéder aux paramètres concernés.


----------



## lulu59 (31 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour Mademoiselle,

Félicitations pour le choix de ton macbook j'en ai un depuis juillet 2007 et j'en suis fou amoureux

Je vais t'aider pour te connecter en wifi à ta livebox car j'en ai une également et tout marche super bien .

Pour le wifi, il faut que tu ailles dans le menu _Airport_ en cliquant sur le logo en forme d'ondes dans la barre des menus.

Ensuite, _active l'airport si besoin et sélectionne ta box wifi. _
_Tape le mot de passe inscrit sur celle-ci_.

Ensuite, il faut que tu sécurises ton réseau wifi surtout si tu es dans un immeuble.

_Avant que tu saisisses ton code Wep, prends Clé wep hexadecimale dans Sécurité sans fil_.

Normalement après ces différents étapes, tu devrais surfer en wifi sans problèmes 

Si toutefois, tu veux accéder à des réglages avancés du routeur de ta live box, _ouvre le navigateur Safari ou Firefox _et _Entre son adresse IP http://192.168.1.1 et le nom de passe et le code de ta box est demandée

_J'espère que mes explications t'aideront bien charmante demoiselle

Bisousss, 

Luc


----------



## g.robinson (31 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> L'échec à la connexion peut être due à différentes causes :
> - Cas 1: une mauvaise qualité de transmission radio Wifi (signal trop faible ou brouillé)
> ...


Un truc marrant, relever par Xanadu concernant le Cas 1.


----------



## titom63 (31 Janvier 2008)

Pour les livebox, il y a systematiquement un filtrage d'adresse mac activé pour le wifi.

meme en donnant le bon mot de passe et selectionnant le bon reseau ça ne marche pas...

Il faut regarder derriere sa livebox et normalement il doit y avoir 2 petits bouton numérotés 1 et 2. On appui sur le 1 et la diode du Wifi de la livebox doit clignoter doucement...

Ensuite on reprend la demarche de connexion habituelle et la ça doit marcher.

Tiens nous au courant

;-)


----------

